# Father's Day



## prplptcrzr2003 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hiya everybody! I just wanted to share with you one way of how we usually do large gatherings (everytime we have family over, it's a large gathering!)

We're doing Father's Day a day early at my house this year. I have family coming in from out of town, etc. There will be about 20-25 people in our house - that's standard for us. So for that, my lovely wife and I talked about what we would make and of course, we ended up deciding on ribs and chicken (pumping fist a la Kirk Gibson). Each invited household will bring a side dish and/or a dessert - we always end up with too much, so that means leftovers! (yum!)

So....I have 8 slabs which I am starting at around 9 am today I am planning to smoke them using the 3-2-1 method. After they're done (hopefully by 3:30 pm), they will be wrapped and stored in an empty cooler to stay warm and moist. Of course, my other cooler will contain a fine assortment of adult beverages! After the ribs are done, I will grill the chicken (thighs, breasts and drumsticks) so they will be hot and ready by the time the guests start arriving (at 5-5:30). By this time, my wife will have cut the ribs and placed them on a serving platter. Of course (my wife trained me well in this area), we clean as we go along!

Obviously, doing things ahead of time and cleaning as we go along allows us more free time to mingle, eat, and play a few hands of Texas Hold'em Poker. An important thing (at least we think it is), to consider is if there is a large crowd coming for a cookout, etc, we usually use good quality disposable plates with plastic tableware. Trust me, if you have about 20 -25 people bringing their plates and glasses for you to wash, it gets old quick. And brands like Chinette make really nice plates, etc. Just toss them in the trash and your done!

Happy Father's Day to all the dads here - have an awesome weekend!


----------



## monty (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds like you've got this feeding a bunch type thing down pat! And a hearty Happy Fathers' Day back at ya, Sam!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## joed617 (Jun 17, 2006)

We're having a small gathering.. The wife, the kids <2 maybe 3> my Mom and niece.. I'll be doing pulled pork and ribs .. a total of 7.... 


Happy Farthers day! 

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 17, 2006)

Same here Joe,

Wife, Mother, 2 sons, 1 daughter in law and one girlfriend  for a total of 7.  Doing the stuffed pork loin, smoked corn on the cob and baked potatos.


----------



## joed617 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey Cajunsmoker, I forgot.. we are also grilling corn and having collard greens cooked with ham hocks .. cornbread with butter and honey .. and coleslaw ...  I just made the Q sauce .... mm yummy, I can't eat that store bought stuff.  I was out by the smoker talking to my wife and said that an electric smoker is a lazy man's way of smoking.. Then I told her that I'm happy we have the one with the firebox .. That way I can say I'm cooking dinner and have to watch the fire and temp.. and cool off with  cold one .. That way, she won't ask me to do anything .. lol .. Well.. it back fired on me . she is in having a nap .. and I'm watching the smoker .. lol 

Have a great day,
Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 17, 2006)

Yea but if shes asleep and your in charge of the cold ones, it sounds like your doing alright!


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, I hope that everyone's gathering was awesome as was mine. As usual - we all ate too much and we have some leftovers to work on today as we watch some more World Cup action!


----------



## joed617 (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey Cajun,  Your right, I sat back had a few and listened to some blues as I was smoking ... hmm Beers, Blues and BBQ what can be better..


----------



## joed617 (Jun 18, 2006)

Sam. The kids are comming over today.. as well as my Mom .. I was cooking all night, The pork shoulder is done ... I'll be starting the ribs soon and making the cole slaw .. finished making the Q sauce lastnight <I have to one with no hots and one with hot due to my Mom's visit> We aew also celebrating my daughters B'day she turned 25 the 8th .. Glad your day went well... I'm having trouble opening my eyes .. lol 
More Coffee seems in order.

Joe


----------



## Dutch (Jun 18, 2006)

Cajun- You have a wife AND a girlfriend and they are going to be in the same house, at the same time, together?? :shock: You Da MAN!! :P Or is she the gf to your other son?  8)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 18, 2006)

Man I can't keep up with _*one*_ woman much less _*two*_ :!: 


No she's the 18 year old son's girlfriend.  She loves everything I cook, so she's my favorite  :P .


----------

